# Naked portafilter, VST baskets, 58.35mm tamper?



## olliew44

I have been using my silvia for a fair few months now and i'm looking for a portafilter basket combo.

Where is the best/cheap place to get a bottomless PF for my silvia?

Also i am thinking of buying a 18g VST basket but cant decide whether ridgeless or ridged. What are the differences and peoples experiences?

i will also need a larger diameter tamper for the basket. I think if i remember correctly VST recommend a flat bottom one.

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

Re baskes , one is ridged and one isnt ...

The ridgless are easier to get in and out of a PF

The ridged ones can be handy if you want a visual line to see if you have tamped level. ( this isnt the intention of the ridge btw )

If you take the basket out of the pf to weight the grounds in , I would get a ridgeless one

Im sure other people can recommend and argue over a suitable tamper ( be aware the knock site seems down at the moment , so ordering there is a no go )

I would be going 58.35 upwards for a precision vst basket


----------



## NJD1977

Knock site is back up and running btw.


----------



## Mrboots2u

NJD1977 said:


> Knock site is back up and running btw.


Cheers checked today and it was still off... Caveat before ordering is the time to deliver with Knock as always


----------



## olliew44

thanks guys. Who makes larger tampers +58.35mm? And where to get a naked pf?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Tamper wise - torr ( contact coffeechap afer looking in the site http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/tampers he has a stock of a few )

The sales thread on here seem to have a few popping up from time to time

Madebyknock if your not in a rush

Coffeehit, Hasbean for some branded tampers ( Reg Barber and others ) they will also b a place to buy vst baskets from


----------



## RazorliteX

I opted for the Naked Portafilter from myespresso in the end - seemed to be the only one that looked original kit as opposed to a third party portafilter.

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/474/rancilio-bottomless-portafilter-

Twinned it with a 26.5H IMS basket which is perfect, no spitting anywhere.


----------



## Olliehulla

+1 for the naked PF from myespresso. I have the same one and the quality is good, it was made as a naked rather than being a machined down spouted one.

as an alternative to Knock.... http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/barista-kit-tampers


----------

